# Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer



## Gast20170724 (3. April 2017)

*Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Guten Abend,

seit ich meinen PC umgebaut habe und ich einen ASRock Z270M Extreme4 als meine Hauptplatine bezeichnen kann, habe ich der onboard-Soundkarte noch keine große Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Es handelt sich bei dieser um einen Realtek ALC 1220. Nun möchte ich wissen, wo ich sie qualitativ verorten kann zwischen den anderen Onboard-Soundchips (z.B. ALC 892 oder ALC 1150) bzw. den (günstigen) Soundkarten.

Da ich mit meinem Headset, einem Logitech G430, nicht zufrieden bin, sowohl vom Sitz auf dem Kopf und der gefühlten Stabilität, als auch klanglich (schwer in Worte zu fassen, da ich alles andere als audiophil bin), nicht zufrieden bin, soll diesmal ein Kopfhörer (+Mikro) her. Und wenn man im Gegensatz zu jedem anderen zuvor benutzten Headset oder Kopfhörer Kopfschmerzen bekommt, läuft irgendwas falsch. Was soll man aber auch von einem 60€-Headset aus dem MediaMarkt erwarten?

Budget liegt bei 100-150€, geschlossen (ich spiele zwar alleine in meinem Raum, möchte aber nicht, dass meine Mitbewohner bei Kurzbesuchen alles hören, was an Tönen gegen meine Ohren schallt) und ohrumschließend sollte der Neue sein. Empfehlungen für Mikros könnt ihr gerne geben, haben aber für das Budget zur Zeit keine Relevanz, da ich momentan keines benötige. Genutzt werden soll der Kopfhörer hauptsächlich fürs Spielen, gelegentlich auch mal Musik hören, oder Filme/Serien auf Netflix.

Für Vorschläge bin ich dankbar.
Noch einen guten Abend.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem KopfhÃ¶rer*

Der Sound ist gut:

Beschreibung der Komponenten:
ASRock Z270 Extreme4 Motherboard Review

Test des Klangqualität:
ASRock Z270M Extreme4 test results


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Dann brauche ich noch eine Kopfhörer Empfehlung. Weiter Meinungen zum Onboard-Chip sind natürlich erwünscht. Auch wenn ihr sagt, dass es sinnvoller sei, eine Soundkarte zu kaufen.


----------



## xformi (3. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Eine Soundkarte macht bei dem Budget in Bezug auf bessere Klangeigenschaften wenig Sinn, wobei du natürlich zu einer günstigen (am besten externen) Karte von ASUS oder Creative greifen kannst, wenn du die Surround-Simulation dieser nutzen möchtest.
z.B. Creative Sound Blaster X G1 USB

Wenn ich das korrekt rauslese, dann suchst du einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer, hier ein paar durchaus zum zocken geeignete Modelle:
Sennheiser HD 598Cs ~120€ (sehr entspannte Höhen)
Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 32 Ohm ~140€ (stark angehobener Bass und Höhen)
SoundMAGIC HP150 ~150€ (relativ neutrale Abstimmung)


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*



xformi schrieb:


> Eine Soundkarte macht bei dem Budget in Bezug auf bessere Klangeigenschaften wenig Sinn, wobei du natürlich zu einer günstigen (am besten externen) Karte von ASUS oder Creative greifen kannst, wenn du die Surround-Simulation dieser nutzen möchtest.
> z.B. Creative Sound Blaster X G1 USB
> 
> Wenn ich das korrekt rauslese, dann suchst du einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer, hier ein paar durchaus zum zocken geeignete Modelle:
> ...


Ob ich eine extra Soundkarte kaufe, muss ich noch entscheiden (ein Kauf ist schließlich nachträglich immer noch möglich). Zur Zeit tendiere ich zum Beyerdynamic, da dieser im Einkaufsführer auch empfohlen wird. Zu den anderen werde ich mir morgen ein paar Testberichte raussuchen (sofern vorhanden).

Kann man denn eine Empfehlung geben, bis zu wie viel Ohm ich mit der Onboard-Soundkarte gehen kann?
Wie gut schlägt sich die Creative Sound Blaster X G1 USB gegenüber z.B. der günstigen Asus Xonar DX, um mal einen Vergleich zwischen interner und externer Soundkarte ziehen zu können?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Eine extra Soundkarte ist immer besser.
Die Frage ist halt, ob du einen Unterschied merkst. 
Teste also erst mal die Onboard Lösung. Wenn sie reicht, lass es so. Wenn sie nicht reicht, kauf dir eine Soundkarte.


----------



## JackA (4. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen.
Es gibt eben gut und schlecht implementierte Onboard Chips. Da hilfts auch nicht, wie gut der Chip an sich ist.
Bei einem gut implementierten Chip muss man tief in die Tasche greifen, um eine Verbesserung mit einer Soundkarte zu erzielen, eine normale Soundkarte bringt da aber kaum eine Verbesserung.
Bei einem schlecht implementierten, erreicht man schon mit einer 6 Euro USB Soundkarte eine Verbesserung.
Bei der Aufnahmequalität siehts dann anders aus, das muss man testen, ob man Störgeräusche hat, in 99% der Fälle hat man sie aber, und dagegen hilft dann auch die 6 Euro USB Soundkarte.


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Um eine extra Soundkarte werde ich mich im Nachhinein kümmern. Die Frage danach hatte sich für mich oben so ergeben.


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Der Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro hat es mir irgendwie angetan, und da er auch im Einkaufsführer im Forum empfohlen wird, werde ich ihn wohl auch kaufen. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob ich ihn mit 32Ohm oder 80 Ohm kaufe. Also an einem Mobiltelefon möchte ich ihn nicht betreiben. Da aber auch geschrieben wurde, dass die Präzision mit steigender Impedanz zunimmt werde ich wohl zur 80 Ohm Variante greifen (250 Ohm möchte ich meiner Onboard-Soundkarte nicht antun und mit dem Kauf einer neuen Soundkarte wollte ich es nicht zu eilig haben). Meinungen dazu würde ich gerne hören wollen.

Ansonsten werde ich mich heute Abend oder morgen an die Bestellung setzen. Dann habe ich rechtzeitig zum Wochenende ein neues Spielzeug.


----------



## Tilfred (4. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Der Onboard Kopfhörerverstärker, auf dem Anschluß der sich am Gehäuse befindet, sollte
je nach Spezifikation auch für 250 Ohm ausreichend sein. Ein Blick ins Datenblatt sollte da genügen.

Einen Kopfhörer beurteile ich auch nach seinem Tragekomfort, auch über Stunden. Deswegen wäre es 
günstiger wenn ich ihn länger testen könnte als nur zum Klang ausprobieren. Ich scheue mich nicht etwas
das da durchs Raster fällt wieder zurück zu schicken oder anderweitig zu entsorgen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Ich bin bei Datenblättern immer sehr vorsichtig, da können die Hersteller letztendlich viel reinschreiben, wenn der Tag lang ist (und wenn die Hardware die theoretische Leistung nur mit Brechen und Würgen leistet). Darum möchte ich den Mittelweg zwischen den Modellen mit 32 Ohm und den 250 Ohm gehen. Dazu kommt, dass die 250 Ohm Variante des DT 770 Spiralkabel hat, denen ich aus dem Weg gehen möchte. Die 32 und 80 Ohm Variante haben diese nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ich bin bei Datenblättern immer sehr vorsichtig, da können die Hersteller letztendlich viel reinschreiben, wenn der Tag lang ist (und wenn die Hardware die theoretische Leistung nur mit Brechen und Würgen leistet).



Das Problem ist ja auch, dass man mit einer Aussage "reicht für 250 Ohm" nix anfangen kann. Was reicht denn da? Die Leistung? Wie soll das anhand einer Impedanz beurteilt werden können?
Über die Klangqualität sagt es obendrein nix aus, auch wenn da viele meinen ohnehin keine Unterschiede zu hören, solange es nur laut genug ist...

Unterm Strich sagen Datenblätter für sich gesehen eigentlich immer recht wenig aus - bezogen auf Audioequipment wie Verstärker, KHs oder Boxen. Ums probehören kommt man daher praktisch nie rum und sollte es speziell auch bei KHs unbedingt tun - Tragekomfort wurde ja schon angesprochen. Andernfalls ist es oft rausgeworfenes Geld!


----------



## Marcimoto (5. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Du musst halt daran denken, dass die Pro Variante einen erhöhten Anpressdruck hat. Manche mögen es strammer, anderen drückt es zu sehr. 

Darüber hinaus musst du wissen, ob du eine geschlossene oder offene Bauweise bevorzugst. Geschlossene KH haben kräftigeren Bass, offene dafür mehr Bühne und klingen somit sowohl bei Musik als auch Spielen besser. Allerdings sind das dann reine KH für Zuhause, weil du deine Umwelt sehr stark wahrnimmst und es umgekehrt genauso ist. 

Die offene Variante des DT770 wäre der dt 990 (pro)

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P2a42 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*



MarCy schrieb:


> Du musst halt daran denken, dass die Pro Variante einen erhöhten Anpressdruck hat. Manche mögen es strammer, anderen drückt es zu sehr.



Ich mag es stramm. Ich hatte mal ein Roccat Kave, bei dem die Halterung einer Ohrmuschel gerissen ist. Ich habe es zwar provisorisch mit sehr viel Klebeband repariert, aber es lag danach nicht mehr stramm an, was ich sehr nervig fand. Auch mein jetziges Logitech G430 ist mir vom Gefühl her auch noch nicht stramm genug. Ums Ausprobieren werde ich aber so oder so nicht herumkommen.



MarCy schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus musst du wissen, ob du eine geschlossene oder offene Bauweise bevorzugst. Geschlossene KH haben kräftigeren Bass, offene dafür mehr Bühne und klingen somit sowohl bei Musik als auch Spielen besser. Allerdings sind das dann reine KH für Zuhause, weil du deine Umwelt sehr stark wahrnimmst und es umgekehrt genauso ist.
> 
> Die offene Variante des DT770 wäre der dt 990 (pro)



Erlaubst du mir, mich selber zu zitieren?



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Budget liegt bei 100-150€, geschlossen (ich spiele zwar alleine in meinem Raum, möchte aber nicht, dass meine Mitbewohner bei Kurzbesuchen alles hören, was an Tönen gegen meine Ohren schallt) und ohrumschließend sollte der Neue sein.


----------



## Marcimoto (5. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Ah, den letzten Absatz habe ich wohl überlesen  dann ist der dt 770 pro sicherlich eine gute Wahl.
D.h. wenn er dir in der Praxis auch zusagt, das ist immer sehr subjektiv.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo P2a42 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkseth (9. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Nimm 80 Ohm. Es  gibt keinen grund, nen beyerdyamic mit 32 Ohm zu kaufen, wenn es den selben Kopfhörer mit 80 oder mehr Ohm gibt  Bei Beyerdynamic ist es meist so, dass mehr Ohm besser klingt (gilt NUR innerhalb eines KH modells).

Und auch 80 Ohm sind Piss einfach anzutreiben, selbst von jedem halbwegs brauchbaren Smartphone (außer vll so ne 120€ china rotzgurke evtl...).

Mein damaliges Handy konnte sogar meinen damaligen DT 880 Edition 600 Ohm auf ne hörbare Lautstärke bringen. Kein Disko pegel oder so, aber man konnte damit hören. Mit 80 Ohm wäre das umso besser...


Btw, statt dem DT 770 Pro würde ich die 33€ aufpreis ansparen: Beyerdynamic Custom Studio
Vorteile gegenüber dem DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm:

- Abnehmbares Kabel (bei bedarf einfach ein gerades Kabel in gewünschter Länge kaufen. Oder ein kleines 1m Kabel, um ihn unterwegs nutzen zu können. Das geht beim DT 770 nicht, der hat immer ein fettes spiralkabel, oder ein 3 meter Kabel dran.)
- optisch moderner, und anpassbar. Ein Custom eben.
- Bass-slider. Bassmenge in 4 stufen verstellbar. Quasi 4 Kopfhörer in einem, je nach geschmack, oder situation. Funktioniert ziemlich gut qualitativ.
- Rein von der Soundqualität: knackigerer Bass + bessere Mitten

Würde ich nem DT 770 jederzeit blind vorziehen, bei dem mittlerweile geringen Aufpreis. Aber das kannst du selbst entscheiden. ^^ Bedenke nur: Der Kopfhörer kann gerne 20+ Jahre halten. Da würde ich nicht 33€~sparen wollen, und dann einen evtl weniger vielseitigen / schlechteren Kopfhörer nutzen. Selbst auf 5-10 Jahre sind 33€ mehr oder weniger ziemlich wurst.


----------



## Gast20170724 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Ich probiere den DT 770  Pro mit 80 Ohm zur Zeit aus. Vom Sound her, gefällt er mir ganz gut (auf jeden Fall besser als mein Headset). Er trägt sich auch ganz angenehm, das Problem ist aber, dass meine Ohren anscheinend größer als gedacht sind und dadurch die Treiber leicht berühren berühren, bzw. den Stoff der davor noch ist. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich ihn doch zurückschicke oder zum eben erwähnten Custom Studio greife. Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit, größere Ohrpolster zu bestellen?


----------



## Gast20170724 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Ich hab den DT 770 Pro zurückgeschickt, da ich doch nicht die Lust habe, noch dran rumzubasteln.
Haben denn die Ohren im Beyerdynamic Custom Studio mehr Platz? Als ich mal ein paar Kundenbewertungen überfolgen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Sound gelobt wurde, aber die Verarbeitung kritisiert wurde. Kann man da Entwarnung geben oder trifft dies wirklich zu?

Und wie schlägt er sich gegen die bereits erwähnten Sennheiser HD 598Cs und SoundMAGIC HP150?


----------



## Gast20170724 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Ich bin leider immer noch auf der Suche nach einem passendem Kopfhörer für mich. Sowohl der DT 770 Pro und der Custom Studio haben die Widerrufsfrist nicht überlebt und wurden zurückgeschickt, was ich schade finde, da mir besonders der DT 770 Pro vom Sound her gut gefallen hat. Das Zurücksenden war vor allem darin begründet, dass etwas zu wenig Platz für meine Ohren in den Kopfhörern vorhanden waren. 

Kann denn jemand sagen, ob bei den bereits vorgeschlagenen Sennheiser HD 598Cs und SoundMAGIC HP150 mehr Platz vorhanden ist oder gibt es noch ganz andere Alternativen?


----------



## Daniel87 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Qualitative Einordnung Realtek ALC 1220 + Suche nach neuem Kopfhörer*

Falls du in der Nähe von Hamburg wohnst, geh doch einfach mal zu Saturn bei der Mönkebergstraße. Die haben eine große Kopfhörerabteilung im EG. Da hab ich auch letztens meine gekauft, doch schon doll wie unterschiedlich  der Sitz auf dem Kopf ist. 
Da kannst auch die Sennheiser ausprobieren.


----------

